# Liability forms for students



## DomLauria (Apr 12, 2013)

My school system doesn't want any students handling instruments or tools in ANY way without parental permission. Their lawyers are dragging heel on developing a liability sheet for parents to sign, anyone have basic liability forms they would be willing to share?

Sure would be nice to start teaching basic light instrument hang techniques and platform/flat building!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 12, 2013)

Warning: I am not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV.

The courts have ruled that the parent has no authority to sign away the rights of a minor, and a minor cannot be bound by the waiver due to their age. So your lawyer is probably waffling because the piece of paper has more value when folded up as an airplane than as a legal document.


----------



## DomLauria (Apr 12, 2013)

So if the school doesn't up their insurance it is probably a no dice situation.


----------



## DrPinto (Apr 12, 2013)

You might want to see what kind of permission slip is filled out for students who play on your football team. Maybe you can get some ideas from that.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 12, 2013)

It would seem reasonable to treat this as a permission trip, no different than a field trip or option to opt out/in for a class or activity. You or your school will still be liable for any errors or mistakes, but better that the mom and dad know Johnny is butchering wood on a table saw rather than surprise them with that from the emergency room, which means you really do need parents or guardian's permission to authorize medical attention if the kid does get hurt. Could be schools have that anyway.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 12, 2013)

If your school has a tech ed department, I would consult with them as to what forms they use. I would think though that the school should have a high enough insurance policy to cover you. P.M. me your email and I can send you what I make the drama club students sign.


----------



## Tex (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this a curricular class or an extra-curricular activity?


----------



## Footer (Apr 13, 2013)

This was what I used.... 

Dear Parents,
As part of the Stagecraft class that your child is currently taking, we will be learning to use various types of power and hand tools and explore their application in a technical theatre setting. This letter is for permission to allow your child to use the necessary power tools while under the direct supervision of the theatre Technical Director. In order for your child to be able to participate in the construction portion of the class, we need to have a signed permission slip from a parent. If you wish to allow your child to use power tools during this course, please fill out the form at the bottom of this letter and return it to school with your child. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to contact me at (770) 819-2521 Ext. 248 or [email protected].

Kyle Van Sandt
Technical Director
Center for Excellence 
In Performing Arts
Pebblebrook High School

I ________________________ give my permission that my child, ____________________, may participate in the construction portion of the stagecraft course. I understand that the students will be trained in the use of power tools and will be under the direct supervision of Kyle Van Sandt, Technical Director for Pebblebrook High School.
Signed _____________________Date _________________


Was it perfect, no. Would it hold up in court... Probably not. Did it keep me from getting phone calks from parents about their kid using power tools...yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you have any sort of Shop classes at your school or at other schools in your district? That's where you need to start.


----------



## lwinters630 (Apr 14, 2013)

DomLauria said:


> The good die young but not always. The wicked prevail but not consistently. I am confused by life, and I feel safe within the confines of the theatre.



They say the world is a stage . . . . . a theatre is a place where we try to make the audience believe that what they are seeing is real . . . . . .when it is not . . . . confused? 

Not really because we are the ones behind the scenes........ that know what reality really is!


----------



## museav (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this for the Attorneys and administration to review? I think that anything you develop could be counterproductive if it did not have the approval of and perhaps even get issued by the proper parties. If nothing else the agreement would seem to preferably be between the parents/guardians and school board or whatever and unless you have permission to act on their behalf then something from you might not really serve the intended purpose.


----------



## DomLauria (Apr 16, 2013)

Tex said:


> Is this a curricular class or an extra-curricular activity?




Extra-Curricular


Footer said:


> This was what I used....



Thanks! Will likely modify the school's football/field trip permission forms with some of that form.


gafftaper said:


> Do you have any sort of Shop classes at your school or at other schools in your district? That's where you need to start.




Unfortunately all shop classes in the district ended years ago due to cost and liability concerns. I believe this is the only up to date theatre in the public school district (lucky me!).



museav said:


> Is this for the Attorneys and administration to review? I think that anything you develop could be counterproductive if it did not have the approval of and perhaps even get issued by the proper parties. If nothing else the agreement would seem to preferably be between the parents/guardians and school board or whatever and unless you have permission to act on their behalf then something from you might not really serve the intended purpose.




This is indeed for attorneys and administrators, they will be getting the permission forms/contracts to approve and notarize before any students participate in the planned programs. I definitely don't have permission to procede without approval.




After several meetings we have decided no major power tools; they will allow students to learn to hang lights and solder, those activities will require parental permission. Hoping to have everything squared away form wise by Fall 2013 semester, thanks for everyone's input!!


----------

